# Habitation Door- can you manually lock it?



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi we are newbies to motorhoming and have a three year old Bailey 620. We have had thre local runs before we try touring in France in April. 
The van is in secure (we hope) storage over the winter. Because of the leisure battery going flat, we turned off the alarm but the central locking, operated by the cab key, locked all doors including the habitation door. Today, we went to sort a few things out and opened the doors ok. But the habitation door doesn't lock, eiter with the central locking, which locks the cab doors or with the Bailey key (as opposed to the Peugot key). So we've had to leave it with the habitation door unlocked. 
We will go back on Monday and charge up the leisure battery to see whether this deals with the locking of the habitation door. 
The questions are: (1)will a flat leisure battery prevent the central locking of the habitation door (2) shouldn't it be possible to lock the habitation door manually with the key? Apologies if this seems a daft question,bit we are true newbies.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Normally AFAIK central locking is entirely due to the vehicle battery and not the leisure battery. It is unlikely that there will be two systems unless there is a relay separating them which MIGHT have failed - but that would be unlikely to me......

So the LB should have no effect. The Hab door should also be able to be locked manually, so the failure is *more likely to indicate a fault in that lock and the central locking system cannot get it to lock.*

Back to the dealer as a matter of urgency as without that door being locked your insurance may well be invalid for leaving it even in secure storage.....

Sorry if that is a bot worrying.....

Is there any way to fasten the door shut from the inside e.g. by using a piece or rope to secure it to a firm fixture so it CANNOT be opened? That way if the front doors are locked, even f the hab door is not, it is still secure and cannot be opened. Presumably you could tie it like that and then leave via the front door......?

Dave


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

On my hab door Adria Compact you can lock the door by pushing a button down before exiting the vehicle through the hab door.


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi have the Adria matrix doesn't lock on central locking the hab door use the small button on the inside to lock when we leave use key to unlock when we arrive don't know if it's the same hab door but you must be able to manual lock the door from the inside at night.


----------



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

@penguin- yeah that's what I figured. I'll raise it with the dealer (again). The dealer is not local and when this happened before, the dealer said that (1) it was operator error, then changed her mind when she couldnt do it then (2) they'd stripped down the lock re-assembled it and that the central locking needed the leisure battery to be charged. 
I'm beginning to lose faith in the dealer; we've been back three times all for the door. And its still not sorted. 
Will go to the van on Monday (can't access it on Sunday) and try and secure it. Fingers crossed nothing happens in the menatime.

Thanks.
@chasper- don't think there is such a facility on our van. But will check on Monday. Ludicrous if you can't lock the van manually!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

If the leisure battery is flat you can charge it by running your engine for a time if you have no EHU handy. As others have said you should be able to lock the door from the inside manually if not with a key from the outside...

Just had a look at your van model on you tube and there seems to be two handles? on the inside habitation door, does one maybe the small one push in to lock it from the inside?...

ray.


----------



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

@rayrecrock- can you give me the link on youtube where you found the lock? Then I can see if it is the same as ours.

I quite agree that it must be possible to lock the van manually when you're in it at night. We used the remote alrm key to turn of the movement sensors when in the van. We're so green that we're unsure how everything works. The hand over is was probably standard for a van and being inexperienced, you don't know what to ask or what may be problematic..


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Youtube link





Looking at the door below, (if it the same as yours) the interior handle looks like it can't be locked, but the outer one has a key hole, so it should be possible to lock it.



















Sorry I can't be more help, perhaps you could post pictures of your van handles and locks.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Another case of over-complication? Is central locking really necessary on MHs? We aren't in and out of our vans as often as our cars, so how hard is it to lock the doors manually? It always seems to be this 'unnecessary' stuff that causes the headaches.

Sorry you're having problems, Ingwe. If your supplying dealer is some way away and it is a real hassle taking the van back there, then you should get them to agree to let you get it sorted by a local dealer and then they pay the bill. That's what I did after 2 trips back to my supplier. Sounds like your dealer isn't up to speed anyway.


----------



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

@Kev_n_Liz thanks for the link and still picture of the lock. It is the same as our van. 
I wasn't clear; we tried locking it by using the key in the outside key hole. The key turned, but the lock didnt engage. I had understood earlier posts to suggest that, from within the van, there would a way of engaging the habitation lock by a button or something. Then we could have locked the van from the inside, left via the cab and then locked the cab as normal.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Just guessing, but I would think that to open the door you pull the handle outwards from the door i.e. towards you?.
Have you tried pushing the handle towards the door i.e. inwards to lock the door?


From your description of trying to lock the door from the outside with the key, would suggest that a fault exists.


Central locking is an excellent convenience and is controlled from the vehicle battery and electrical circuits.


.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ingwe said:


> @Kev_n_Liz thanks for the link and still picture of the lock. It is the same as our van.
> I wasn't clear; we tried locking it by using the key in the outside key hole. The key turned, but the lock didnt engage. I had understood earlier posts to suggest that, from within the van, there would a way of engaging the habitation lock by a button or something. Then we could have locked the van from the inside, left via the cab and then locked the cab as normal.


Does the lock work when the door is open, our Laika was like that, it was the door frame part which needed a very slight tweak.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm sure that is the same door as we had on our AutoTrail.
The central locking on it was a pain most of the time we had it. It worked intermittently and every time it went to the dealer it behaved itself and they could find nothing wrong. It was still the same when we traded the van in.

There were two things that seemed to cause the problems:-
1) The electrical contacts which were between the side of the door and the frame (close to the bottom of the door on the AutoTrail) got dirty/corroded and needed frequent cleaning. A little drop of meths on a rag seemed to do the trick.

2) The door always seemed to be tight in its frame (a good thing for security and keeping draughts out) and often needed a good slam to close it against the rubber seals. I often had to lean against the door to make the lock operate. It appeared to me that the solenoid wasn't man enough for the job.

It always locked with the key despite those problems.
Locking from the inside (as far as my ancient memory allows) was by pushing the handle into the door. To unlock in the morning just pulling the handle unlocked and pulling again opened the door.

Hope you get it sorted quickly.

Richard.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

This is the you tube link 



 it shows two parts to the internal habitation door handle, maybe different to yours?.

ray.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

eurajohn said:


> Just guessing, but I would think that to open the door you pull the handle outwards from the door i.e. towards you?.
> Have you tried pushing the handle towards the door i.e. inwards to lock the door?........ .


yes, that's how our Carado works.
We lock it from the inside when travelling, and just use the cab doors, like you would in a car. The cab central locking does not extend to include the habitation door - so we know it is locked, and stays locked.
Too easy? I like it easy!


----------



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

Regrettably, we can't go to the van on Sunday, so will have to go and check all the suggestions tomorrow. Hopefully I'll post back with the results. @Landyman- we had the same thing with intermittency. It worked fine at the dealer!! 
Thanks, all for you help and advice.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Ingwe said:


> @Landyman- we had the same thing with intermittency. It worked fine at the dealer!!


It's known as 'Sods Law'. :wink2:


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> This is the you tube link
> it shows two parts to the internal habitation door handle, maybe different to yours?.
> 
> ray.


Well at least the sink's fitted the right way round :wink2:


----------



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

Sink? You have a sink.....:wink2:


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

tugboat said:


> Another case of over-complication? Is central locking really necessary on MHs? We aren't in and out of our vans as often as our cars, so how hard is it to lock the doors manually? It always seems to be this 'unnecessary' stuff that causes the headaches.
> 
> Sorry you're having problems, Ingwe. If your supplying dealer is some way away and it is a real hassle taking the van back there, then you should get them to agree to let you get it sorted by a local dealer and then they pay the bill. That's what I did after 2 trips back to my supplier. Sounds like your dealer isn't up to speed anyway.


To answer your question YES! :grin2: My current van is the first I have had with full central locking, the press of a button locks everything. That includes the habitation door and all the external lockers, including the garage doors, gas locker, and every other door. Its great when going to bed I don't have that feeling of is everything locked, I had better check. I push the button and everything is secure. I shall ensure any further vans have it, its now on the Must Have list.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Ingwe said:


> I had understood earlier posts to suggest that, from within the van, there would a way of engaging the habitation lock by a button or something. Then we could have locked the van from the inside, left via the cab and then locked the cab as normal.


So is there really is no way of locking the door from the inside except for operating the central locking?


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

rayc said:


> So is there really is no way of locking the door from the inside except for operating the central locking?


See my earlier post Ray.

I'm pretty sure it can be locked by pushing the handle in towards the door.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

We've got the same door on our Swift. I've just been out to have a look and, yes, you can lock it by pushing in the inside handle


----------



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

Right, will give it a try. Tomorrow. 
Thanks all and will post back. That is, if the van is still there!


----------



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

Actually, just noticed some confusion (on my part). There are 2 videos posted. Only one of them is the Bailey 620. Our lock is like the first one. Not the second. From the interior, there is only one handle. So sorry, the later posts won't solve the problem. 
Damn, thought we had the answer! Still, will look at it all again tomorrow.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Ingwe said:


> Actually, just noticed some confusion (on my part). There are 2 videos posted. Only one of them is the Bailey 620. Our lock is like the first one. Not the second. From the interior, there is only one handle. So sorry, the later posts won't solve the problem.
> Damn, thought we had the answer! Still, will look at it all again tomorrow.


I mentioned in my reply regarding the single handle, try pushing it forwards i.e. into the door, that is normally the way that style of door locks from the inside.
.


----------



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

Well, i will try tomorrow. Thanks eurajohn. As I say, I'll report back. Really frustrating that I can't go today!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ingwe said:


> Actually, just noticed some confusion (on my part). There are 2 videos posted. Only one of them is the Bailey 620. Our lock is like the first one. Not the second. From the interior, there is only one handle. So sorry, the later posts won't solve the problem.
> Damn, thought we had the answer! Still, will look at it all again tomorrow.


I posted it to show it had been changed.


----------



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

By way of update, my wife went to the van. There is no way of locking the door by pushing the handle inwards. She checked for electrical contacts and all seemd clean. She then charged up the cab battery for 3 hours and then was able to lock the habitation but only with the key. So some progress. The van is secure.

The owner of the storage facility told her that in some Volvos, if one opens the car using the key instead of by central locking, it is possible for the doors 'to get out of synch' but couldn't help further. So next weekend, we will take van out for a good run and charge up both her leisure battery and cab battery (we have a solar panel) and hopefully fully charge both batteries. 

I will then post back whether we can reset the central locking including the habitation door.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Ingwe said:


> By way of update, my wife went to the van. There is no way of locking the door by pushing the handle inwards. She checked for electrical contacts and all seemd clean. She then charged up the cab battery for 3 hours and then was able to lock the habitation but only with the key. So some progress. The van is secure.
> 
> The owner of the storage facility told her that in some Volvos, if one opens the car using the key instead of by central locking, it is possible for the doors 'to get out of synch' but couldn't help further. So next weekend, we will take van out for a good run and charge up both her leisure battery and cab battery (we have a solar panel) and hopefully fully charge both batteries.
> 
> I will then post back whether we can reset the central locking including the habitation door.


I think the bottom line, irrespective of whether it works ok once charged up is the fact that you should be able to lock the habitation door manually using the key (as mentioned by Penguin and others earlier in the thread).

To have that working is crucial, as you have discovered, in the event of the battery/batteries going flat. If you do manage to reset the central locking I think you should still get it back to a dealer to get the manual locking side of things resolved.

Whilst you are there perhaps they can check why you can't manually lock the door from the inside as I would have thought it should be possible.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The Bailey wiring diagram shows the Habitation Door Central Locking interfaces with the cab electrics so appears to be a function of the cab battery and not the habitation one. Page 13 of the link below. It says it is a service Manual but that is stretching it by a long way.
In any event a door that cannot be locked manually from the inside is no good and I cannot believe it is designed that way. How do you lock it from the inside when the motor home is on the road? 
http://www.baileyofbristol.co.uk/images/downloads/Complete Approach Service with covers_21250.pdf


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

rayc said:


> In any event a door that cannot be locked manually from the inside is no good and I cannot believe it is designed that way. How do you lock it from the inside when the motor home is on the road?


My thoughts too Ray but I did find this in a Bailey user manual on their website. It was in the check list of things to do before moving off.

• Lock the motorhome's exterior door
(remember to remove the keys).


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

philoaks said:


> My thoughts too Ray but I did find this in a Bailey user manual on their website. It was in the check list of things to do before moving off.
> 
> • Lock the motorhome's exterior door
> (remember to remove the keys).


It looks like it is built like a caravan as that is what you would do. On all of mine though you could still lock them from the inside. 
I guess I am lucky that I can lock mine manually from the inside or outside or set the cab electrics to centrally lock all doors at approx 10mph.


----------



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

When driving off, after a few seconds, all the doors lock off the central locking. It sounds as if the habitation door is lockin, but will check next time, that the habitation door is locked.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Ingwe said:


> When driving off, after a few seconds, all the doors lock off the central locking. It sounds as if the habitation door is lockin, but will check next time, that the habitation door is locked.


Don't forget you'll have to check from the outside, as opening from inside the vehicle will automatically override the central locking.

Good thought philoaks, about it being built like a caravan, after all that is their main business.

On another thought the newer Fiats (and derivatives) can only be locked inside via the central locking, which for me is a retrograde step but I guess done for vehicle theft protection.

.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Don't forget you'll have to check from the outside, as opening from inside the vehicle will automatically override the central locking.
> 
> .


I am not sure that opening the habitation door from the inside actually unlocks the cab doors as well. It is possible to exit by the habitation door and then shut it which locks it again, leaving you outside with all doors locked and possibly the keys inside.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

rayc said:


> I am not sure that opening the habitation door from the inside actually unlocks the cab doors as well. It is possible to exit by the habitation door and then shut it which locks it again, leaving you outside with all doors locked and possibly the keys inside.


Not so with my latest and last two vans Ray. although that may be something to do with the fact they were all from the Pilote stable (2 Pilote and 1 Frankia).
.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Not so with my latest and last two vans Ray. although that may be something to do with the fact they were all from the Pilote stable (2 Pilote and 1 Frankia).
> .


On my Adria if I lock the cab doors with the key in drivers door then the habitation door also locks and engine immobiliser is set. If I unlock the habitation door the cab doors stay locked and the immobiliser remains set. On one or two occasions when I have shut the habitation door in that condition it has locked itself requiring the key to open it or be opened from the inside by someone else.
There are subtle differences between my Euro 4 Rapido and my current Euro 5 Adria as far as the central locking and manual operation of the doors is concerned. Hartal doors and Adria, and possibly others for all I know, are hit and miss and tales on the internet regarding their locking idiosyncrasies.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

That's the Hartal door fitted to all of the Bailey Approach SE range and you push the handle in to lock it. 
There are issues though where the rod from the lock to the mechanism pops out of its plastic clip and ends up not being able to lock the door. Maybe not in this case but I fixed mine with a ziptie.

However if its working as intended then you can lock it from the inside.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Pete4x4 has just beaten me to it! We normally lock ours at night with the central locking, and the door handle on the hab door pops in. Just checked in our 13 reg Bailey Approach 740 - pushed in the handle and checked outside - it was locked.


----------



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

@pete4x4-our Approach SE is 2012. I'm not sure that the door has the same lock as the later Approachs. Anyway. Will have to wait till the weekend now to look and see as ypu and Solwaybuggier say.
Thanks


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

I think you'll find that the original Approach range all used Hartal doors - it was when they introduced the Approach Autograph that the door changed. So it should be the same.


----------



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello all-just thought I'd report back after a day spent on the van. Firstly, the habitation door handle does push in and locks the door from the inside. I went out via the cab door and the habitation door was locked.

Went for a long drive as it was sunny so both the leisure battery and cab battery are now fully charged. The central locking worked well locking the habitation door as well as both cab doors. We also succesfully opened and locked the habitation door with the key. So all seems to be working well. 

Thanks everyone for your help and suggestions. Have a good weekend.


----------

